# flatrock



## ratherbhuntin300mag (Jan 11, 2008)

Going to flatrock for the first time for stealhead any info on the river and fish would be great most likly going friday 3-20 thank you


----------



## ishootdeer (Oct 27, 2001)

Just came back from Flat Rock. Spent most of the day fishing at the foot bridge. I saw about a half dozen steelhead caught, a bunch of walleye (which is now out of season) and several sucker caught. I couldn't buy a bite today..... Although, I did hook up with a steelie that was too hot to handle tonight. I'll be back in the am! If anyone is going, let me know!


----------



## Lightline (Jan 11, 2009)

Water is still high, fast, and dirty. I did manage an 8 lb. male though. We got lucky yesterday, when all the rain stayed to the south of us. Can't post a pic., it would be too revealing. It just looks like any other fresh 8 lb. male anyway.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

What is the visibility in the huron right now anyway? Trying to plan on what size/types of bait/lures to use. Thanks!


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

about 3 inches tops right now. Its still pretty blown out, although it has come down ALOT.


----------



## Long Spurs (Mar 29, 2005)

Fished it yesterday saw two Steel. on a stringer. All I caught were Two Eyes. Water was still a little dirty.


----------



## spencerhicks (Jun 3, 2007)

saw one steel caught today, one walleye too. tons of "shad" being caught, had 3 myself. What exactly are those fish?? goofy little things. water still pretty high, fast, and dirty.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

spencerhicks said:


> saw one steel caught today, one walleye too. tons of "shad" being caught, had 3 myself. What exactly are those fish?? goofy little things. water still pretty high, fast, and dirty.


 
they are shad


----------



## ishootdeer (Oct 27, 2001)

caught in Flat Rock by the foot bridge by my son. Out of season, this baby went back in the river! That is a size 12 wader boot next to this biggen!!


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

Nothin but eyes today.


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

ishootdeer said:


> caught in Flat Rock by the foot bridge by my son. Out of season, this baby went back in the river! That is a size 12 wader boot next to this biggen!!


About to POP. I wonder what it will look like post spawn?


----------



## ratherbhuntin300mag (Jan 11, 2008)

well went out today 0 for me but i seen 9 steal 2 walleye all by 2pm before i left some real nice 1s taken out good luck all


----------



## Lightline (Jan 11, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what was going on at Huroc Park yesterday, and if it's happening again today? I went by there at about 1pm and there cars and people all over the place. I cound't find any parking, so i left. Went to Labo for an hour, but no luck there. I can't find it in the News Hearld On-Line.


----------



## papermouth (Feb 5, 2007)

Just a bunch of people playing some type of medieval war game,I think alot of them were acting out there WOW game they looked like that type!!!:16suspect


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

Sure they weren't just fisherman? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## papermouth (Feb 5, 2007)

ready4pullback said:


> Sure they weren't just fisherman? :lol::lol::lol:


Maybe some that have tweeked out!!!:corkysm55


----------



## Lightline (Jan 11, 2009)

Seems to me they usually do those war games on Sunday. It must be some kind of tournament. There was also a big line of people waiting to get into the train Museum, by the parking lot. Maybe, I'll just wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

There were lots of fisherman yesterday. But I have seen them do that same type of fighting last fall.


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

Clinch said:


> There were lots of fisherman yesterday. But I have seen them do that same type of fighting last fall.


***A warning to those thinking of fishing at the footbridge.*** :yikes::cwm27:


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

i got down there to wet a line for about 45minutes since i was in the area and had some of my gear in the truck and watched the midevil yahoos in the park for a few, long enough to see some girl get knocked out and taken off by the meds. had one hookup for a brief couple seconds before it shook off, not sure what it was, probably a shad with my luck. hope to get down there again in the next couple days, probably after work or somethin. anyways only seen a couple suckers and shad caught while i was there. good luck fellas


----------



## bassbuster5675 (Nov 21, 2007)

*was down there saturday fishing in the park and between my brother in law and i we managed to get into and release six eyes all were small males too bad it was about 6 days too late lol but something is better than nothing just ready for the smallies to start up*


----------



## ScissorMouth (Mar 22, 2009)

Thinking about going there in the next couple weeks. How busy is the river on a weekday morning? I'll be taking a fly rod and a spinning rod and use one depending on the conditions. Hoping to land a steelhead before I head up north on some trips so I can impress the people I'll be with.


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

Weekdays are usually pretty good. I fly fish down there and can usually find a spot without bugging anybody. Good luck!


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

The river was busy today. Combat fishing at its best...grip and rip and box out when possible. Tempers run high when those trophy suckers are running...:lol:


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah, today sucked. i took my 7 yr old boy down and couldnt find a spot to fish. I mean every open spot was taken. Most of them were the guys with green mister twisters. WALLEYE SEASON IS CLOSED> So dont target them. If all these idiots wouldnt go down tryin to catch walleye, that you shouldnt even be fishin for, I might have been able to target some steel. Stay home if you not targeting steelhead....


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

Clinch said:


> yeah, today sucked. i took my 7 yr old boy down and couldnt find a spot to fish. I mean every open spot was taken. Most of them were the guys with green mister twisters. WALLEYE SEASON IS CLOSED> So dont target them. If all these idiots wouldnt go down tryin to catch walleye, that you shouldnt even be fishin for, I might have been able to target some steel. Stay home if you not targeting steelhead....


The footbridge is a terrible place to "target steel". Sucks you couldn't get your boy into a fish down there though.


----------



## joecc (Jan 31, 2007)

plugged from flat rock not quite to the golf course sunday afternoon. landed a fresh 7-8lb female. water very high and heavily stained.


----------



## jlock (Feb 24, 2006)

*I *watched a few hook-ups at the footbridge today. I was there for only twenty minutes or so. I also watched two guy's argue after they both were on different sides of the river and crossed lines. Was pretty entertaining !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

ready4pullback said:


> ***A warning to those thinking of fishing at the footbridge.*** :yikes::cwm27:


 ****z.Think ill take my boat all the way up to there


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

Flat Rock tug of war...LOL Why is it that if you're fishing one side of the river, that you need to cast to the far side? LOL

Dan  :lol:


----------



## bassbuster5675 (Nov 21, 2007)

*hey clinch how do you know those people with twister tails were not targeting suckers so unless you know for sure you should keep your trap shut instead of telling people to stay home just cause you couldn't find a place to fish should i shed some crocadile tears for you *


----------



## bassbuster5675 (Nov 21, 2007)

*sounds like some people have the additude if you don't fish like me you aren't doing it right not naming any names but haven't you ever thought outside the box when bites are tough to come by think of it how many flies or jigs and waxies have those steelies seen by now or spawn sacs for that matter don't be so closed minded hell i have seen so many fish caught in ways you would think what the hell is he thinking but hey sometimes what one person sees as stupid a fish might just be curious enough to take a second look*


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Holy punctuation batman!


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, nice writing there bassblower. I think your uneducated worthless self better get back to work cause the french fries are going to burn. And quit stickin up for the people that you, me and everyone else knows are down at flat rock tryin to catch walleyes. Gosh, its complete and utter morons like you that are not welcome around here because once your trap opens, nothing but blah, blah, blah, idiot talk comes out. I bet your one of those guys tryin to catch the eyes, arent you? freakin ****. And what the hell is a crocadile tear? Is that *** talk? Cause sorry, I dont swing that way. And quit p.m. ing me, I told you, I dont want to date you. I'm not gay...


----------



## MrHusky (Feb 20, 2009)

Well there does seem to be a double standard going on, today when I was fishing I was throwing plugs and every other dude down there are throwing those nice green twisters. What the heck are you gonna catch on a big green twister jig down there other then a nice walleye this time of year. BUT when I catch some today fishin for steelies I had every guy and his brother peeping me out making sure I throw it back. UMMMMMMMM Sorry cough cough but if your targeting walleye right now even to catch a fish you are BREAKING THE LAW!

I'm gonna have to put my additude in check.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Meet at the boat launch and get it over with :lol:


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey bassblower, Thanks for putting your pics up for me to see. I recognize your retarted face from being at the river. I also know that you absolutly suck at steel fishin, have you even caught one yet? I remember some buddies of mine thought you were retarded because of the way you looked and talked and I did too, but back then I actually felt sorry for you, I dont anymore. Oh, I'm sure I will see you down there again. I stop by and say hi:evil:.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Well i have to say something here.Only keeping walleyes is illegal.Not catching them.Fishing is fishing bottom line.The way i plug for steel is the same way i would for walleyes.Am i illegal? Nope.I like to see where the LAW says you cant catch them.If there was one they would shut it down like a trout stream.Why cant a guy go out and have some fun and fish and catch a few fish no matter what they are? Im sure any CO would be busten asss down there if it was wrong.Mich


----------



## jlock (Feb 24, 2006)

Clinch said:


> Yeah, nice writing there bassblower. I think your uneducated worthless self better get back to work cause the french fries are going to burn. And quit stickin up for the people that you, me and everyone else knows are down at flat rock tryin to catch walleyes. Gosh, its complete and utter morons like you that are not welcome around here because once your trap opens, nothing but blah, blah, blah, idiot talk comes out. I bet your one of those guys tryin to catch the eyes, arent you? freakin ****. And what the hell is a crocadile tear? Is that *** talk? Cause sorry, I dont swing that way. And quit p.m. ing me, I told you, I dont want to date you. I'm not gay...


You should also attend a community college English / Grammer program . You should proof read your own post before you slam somebody for the same thing. Besides, I watched a guy using a micro tube bait today who was targeting steelies ( he landed three in a hour ).


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

Is not a life and death struggle. If someone catches a walleye intentionally or unintentionally it's no big deal; as long as they put it back if the season isn't open. People talk about the great Smallie fishing prior to the season opener, no problem as long as they put them back. People just need to chill and enjoy the great resource we have here in the Huron.

Dan


----------



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

both of you sound like uneducated little girls. a fish is a fish is a fish. if its in season and you keep it great, if its out and you catch it, put it back, or deal with the consequences if you get caught. christ almighty you two both are homos. fishing is fun and relaxing, if you two want to fight about it, call the UFC...IMHO!!!:rant: i have a 7 yr old as well, glad your teaching him such great things as to fight someone over fishing, father of the year!!!


----------



## MrHusky (Feb 20, 2009)

Did someone say Homos? MMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmm Homos


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

First of all, I'd have to write a novel to tell you about all the great things my son and I have done in his young life, I guarentee I'm a 10X better father than you will ever think of being. I mean, look at your avatar. Thats really teaching your 7yr old great things about the first black president. So call me what you want. You wanna talk crap? I think your a dead beat dad. And my opinions are because some jack *** came on here telling me to keep my trap shut like I'm some little bitch. Now if some one talks to you that way, and you decide to keep your tail between your legs, than so be it. But I'm not gonna let some punk come here and run his mouth to me that way. If anyone dont like my opinions, thats fine. I dont like alot of opinions I read on here either. But I dont tell some one to keep their trap shut(unless they jump on me first).


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Oh yeah, I am closing this one. We now have one less member on the site too.


----------

